# Immigration to Canada



## harsiv (Dec 7, 2016)

Hi,
I am Hari Prasaadh from India and planning to migrate to Canada under skilled Express entry. I have worked in Market research and have 4 years of experience in it. Please do let me know if any one is also applying now (May 2017) or any one who already applied and reached Canada.

Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

I think that you should read the "How Express Entry Works" sticky at the top of this thread.

Immigration to Canada is completely different to applying to immigrate to Australia. The process and requirements are completely different... i.e. two people who apply at the same time will not necessarily arrive in Canada at the same time nor will they necessarily have the same experiences in the immigration process. 

It's not enough to _want_ to come to Canada - you must possess the skills/qualifications that the Government of Canada has determined will give you the best chance of success in integrating into life in Canada.


----------

